# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Trọn bộ video học jdpaint

## laodai

Không có nhiều nơi đào tạo về phần mềm Jdpaint này những bạn vẫn có thể học thông qua bộ DVD hướng dẫn hoàn chỉnh của trung tâm Advancecad. Nội dung tập trung vào việc hướng dẫn thiết kế - chuyển các file ảnh 2D thành 3D và lập trình gia công trên jdpaint


- Bạn có thể điêu khắc các mẫu một cách chuyên nghiệp và không cần phải có kiến thức chuyên sâu về nghệ thuật hội hoạ, điêu khắc chĩ cần nắm được các nguyên tắc tạo hình cho mẫu hình.
- Bạn có thể dễ dàng hiệu chỉnh lại mẫu điêu khắc khi có sai sót hay muốn thay đổi. Đặc biệt khi tạo các mẫu điêu khắc do khách hang yêu cầu, các mẫu điêu khắc phức tạp.
- Trọn bộ DVD gồm 6 level sẽ giúp người học tự mình làm quen với phần mềm Jdpaint, hiểu được ứng dụng tạo hình và các công cụ để vẽ mẫu, cuối cùng là thực hành thiết kế các mẫu thực tế, quan trọng nhất là lập trình xuất code để máy CNC chạy. Nhấp vào từng tiêu đề để xem thông tin của bộ DVD.
5 dvd hướng dẫn thiết kế từ a - z: 550k

Link bộ DVD: http://cachdung.com/Huong-dan-thiet-...aint-8551.html
Khóa đào tạo thiết kế - điêu khắc mẫu JDpaint: tại đây

----------

